# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Απορία για τροφοδοσία LED απο FPGAs

## Mushy

Καλημέρα,

κοιτούσα κάποια σχέδια της Xilinx, συγκεκριμένα τα σχέδια για την πλακέτα AC701 και έχω μερικές απορίες. Στην εικόνα Α μπορεί κάποιος να μου περιγράψει τη λειτουργικότητα; Το FPGA_DONE δεν είναι open drain αλλά μια dedicated bidirectional IO. Στο Β γιατί παρέχει την πηγή στο gate; Το CTRL2_PGOOD (14) έρχεται απο 3.3V ΙΟ. Τέλος στην εικόνα C ποιός ο ρόλος της R22; Για το θόρυβο;


Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------

